# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > خبر: спортивные тренажеры улица

## oboinatali2

Комплекс со шведской стенкой Флагман.- максимальная безопасность Мы прилагаем много усилий для того, чтобы наши игровые комплексы отвечали всем мерам безопасности. Наличие сертификатов российских и зарубежных стандартов – этому подтверждение.  антивандальные уличные тренажеры  лучшие скидки от  с 10 летней историей  завода-производителя  металлических   для ОСББ  домашние   спортивные площадки . Магазин оборудования для площадок  Спортхеппи  доставку осуществляет к Вам домой по всей Украине :  Житомир , Ивано-Франковск ,  Луцк , Одесса  ,  Тернополь , Харьков ,  Хмельницкий  курьерской компанией Автолюкс или транспортом завода без предоплаты в течении 2-3 дней после заказа. Стоимость доставки 1325 грн.

----------

